# One day equipment with out camera bag or backpack



## surapon (Feb 2, 2014)

Yes, Dear Friends.
My past Time job is free lance photographer for local newspaper and out of state newspaper. My all day work with full range of equipments, Walk and Run to shoot the ceremony or party, with out leave any equipment in the car's trunk.
Yes, I get/ buy the Belt with Shoulder Harness ( For the Carpenter/ Construction workers) from Lowes or Home Depot ( 15-20 US Dollars) and use all Canon Lens Bags and My Old Small camera Bags and Put to gather, as the Shoulder Harness Cameras Carrier for Speed Shooter, where I can walk fast and run slow for shoot the Parade or Marathon run. NO, I do not want to use the Backpack---To slow to change the Lens.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 2, 2014)

My past Time job is free lance photographer for local newspaper and out of state newspaper. My all day work with full range of equipments, Walk and Run to shoot the ceremony or party, with out leave any equipment in the car's trunk.


----------



## surapon (Feb 2, 2014)

My past Time job is free lance photographer for local newspaper and out of state newspaper. My all day work with full range of equipments, Walk and Run to shoot the ceremony or party, with out leave any equipment in the car's trunk.


----------



## surapon (Feb 2, 2014)

My past Time job is free lance photographer for local newspaper and out of state newspaper. My all day work with full range of equipments, Walk and Run to shoot the ceremony or party, with out leave any equipment in the car's trunk.

Enjoy
Surapon.
PS. Please show your Idea for your one day work out-fit too---Thanks.


----------



## jhpeterson (Feb 2, 2014)

That's quite some kit, Surapon! My admiration that you carry so much gear around all day without a pack.

Also, nice to see you still pack your rocket blower! Hope you're not going to have to fly today!


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 2, 2014)

I've been considering getting a true padded belt system sometime. This is interesting to look over and analyze. Surapon, you should put all this on a scale and tell us how much it all weighs. I don't see a place for a water bottle! You gotta stay hydrated dude!

A few comments...

- Love the fax machine!

- I want *surapon* with me on my next _10 Day Expedition Hike to Philmont Scout Ranch_. (http://www.philmontscoutranch.org) He's a true marathon man! It's coming up in the first half of July. I guarantee some great pictures with our scouts in some beautiful country *surapon*! It's located in New Mexico. Let me know when your flight will arrive here in DFW and I'll pick you up. ;D

- It's good to see you are carrying most of the weight on your shoulders/hips. Now if you would just dump those camera neck straps, you'll save yourself the eventual neck surgery you're going to need otherwise.

I think everyone here on CR will agree that *surapon* is one of our favorite members. He has some of the most interesting posts! You never fail to amaze, amuse and impress me *surapon*!! You 'da man!


----------



## slclick (Feb 2, 2014)

Bada$$


----------



## bainsybike (Feb 2, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> I think everyone here on CR will agree that *surapon* is one of our favorite members. He has some of the most interesting posts! You never fail to amaze, amuse and impress me *surapon*!! You 'da man!



+1


----------



## Sanaraken (Feb 2, 2014)

Good job Sir. Looks like your ready for battle.


----------



## TAF (Feb 2, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> - It's good to see you are carrying most of the weight on your shoulders/hips. Now if you would just dump those camera neck straps, you'll save yourself the eventual neck surgery you're going to need otherwise.



Rusty;

What is your favorite approach to use in place of the neck straps? I'm always looking for something better.


Surapon - amazing! But I can't help but hear the commercial tag line "I've fallen and I can't get up". Or picture the scene in 'Airplane!' where the woman hangs the Minox around her husbands neck and he keels over.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 2, 2014)

Mr Surapon,
You are one special guy. Dedicated to your professions, both as an architect and a photographer, even though you claim not to be a pro, I think you're!
That load of gear must be over 40 pounds, running all over your venue and taking photos without huffing and puffing is a major feat. Olympic athletes, in particular the cross country winter biathlon, require skiiing and then shooting a rifle, needs a lot of control so that heart beat, breathing and muscle spasm do not interfere with holding the rifle steady and nailing the heart of the target. You have that skill!
As others mention, and I fully agree, you are very special here.
Live long and prosper. Give us your wisdom.
-r


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 2, 2014)

TAF said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > - It's good to see you are carrying most of the weight on your shoulders/hips. Now if you would just dump those camera neck straps, you'll save yourself the eventual neck surgery you're going to need otherwise.
> ...



I use Black Rapid, Op/Tech or BosStrap methods that transfer the weight to my shoulders hanging across my chest to the side over my hip. The camera hugs my hip and stays out of the way. I also will hang an extra camera from a carabiner over my belt on the other side sometimes when I need another body/lens combo.

I carry a DSLR all over the place all day when on scout trips, campouts, summer camps, whatever. It works great.

I had neck surgery a few years ago and my wife had a neck fusion. We try to watch out for our necks after all that. Plus, I can't stand having a camera sticking out in front of me swinging/bouncing around and banging in to things. It's always in the way.


----------



## bholliman (Feb 2, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> I use Black Rapid, Op/Tech or BosStrap methods that transfer the weight to my shoulders hanging across my chest to the side over my hip. The camera hugs my hip and stays out of the way. I also will hang an extra camera from a carabiner over my belt on the other side sometimes when I need another body/lens combo.



I too made the switch from neck straps to a Black Rapid strap and/or Cotton Carrier for when I am carrying one or more cameras and extra lenses for an extended period of time. I find these carriers much more comfortable and convenient. That said, I normally do not carry the wide range of gear that Surapon illustrated. The heaviest gear I take on extended hikes or outings my 6D with 24-70 2.8 II mounted and either 135L or 70-200 2.8 II in a belt mounted lens case. I use a Lowepro slingpack if I need to carry additional gear.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 2, 2014)

Dear friend Surapon. It's always good to see you sharing their inventions and discoveries with us. Much wisdom is in knowing your limits. You use the intelligence to overcome the limits of the body, and this is an inspiration for me. Long life to our friend Highlander.  "There can be only one." ??? :


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 3, 2014)

Surapon,
You look like one of the 300 spartans


----------



## sanj (Feb 3, 2014)

You look cool indeed....

I do wonder, without much knowledge of the assignment you were on, if you really needed so much gear. I am sure it slows you down and for sure prevents you from getting quick low angles where you need to be on your elbows or knees.

Cheers!


----------



## Arctic Photo (Feb 3, 2014)

bainsybike said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > I think everyone here on CR will agree that *surapon* is one of our favorite members. He has some of the most interesting posts! You never fail to amaze, amuse and impress me *surapon*!! You 'da man!
> ...


 I do agree. More people should be more like Mr Surapon. This forum would be even better than it alreadys is and surely, we would be the friendliest and most creative bunch of photographers, amateurs and pros.


----------



## sunnyVan (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm impressed. I'm in my 30s and I don't think I could carry all that weight for long (nor would I want to. ) I limit my weight to under 15lbs. I admire your dedication though.


----------



## NancyP (Feb 3, 2014)

Typical outfit when carrying dSLR in well traveled areas:
Cotton Carrier vest with camera and main lens. 
Lightweight cotton-nylon hunting vest over that: pockets contain batteries, cards, filters, small lens or teleconverter or extension tube, pencil, maps, microfiber for lenses.
Non-pants-holding extra belt: lens case of the largest lens I am using. Another smaller lens may be occupying it if I have the largest lens on the camera. Monopod on holster, if using a monopod that day. Water bottle in holster.
Cargo pants cargo pockets: extra socks, sealed energy bars, compass, kleenex, gloves/ sunscreen plus bug juice , depending on season.
Hat according to season.

I am starting to carry a small daypack on winter hikes on less-busy trails, simply to have emergency kit with me (Mylar lined emergency bivy bag, extra food, extra water, headlamp and extra batteries, matches, whistle).


----------



## jprusa (Feb 3, 2014)

Arctic Photo said:


> bainsybike said:
> 
> 
> > RustyTheGeek said:
> ...



+1


----------



## AudioGlenn (Feb 3, 2014)

bainsybike said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > I think everyone here on CR will agree that *surapon* is one of our favorite members. He has some of the most interesting posts! You never fail to amaze, amuse and impress me *surapon*!! You 'da man!
> ...



+1


----------



## Lloyd (Feb 3, 2014)

Surapon does not fool me. His last name starts with an “S”. He can carry unearthly loads. He likes to hang out with photographers. He says he is from North Carolina, but have you ever seen him in the same room with kryptonite? It can only mean one thing.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 3, 2014)

Lloyd said:


> Surapon does not fool me. His last name starts with an “S”. He can carry unearthly loads. He likes to hang out with photographers. He says he is from North Carolina, but have you ever seen him in the same room with kryptonite? It can only mean one thing.








I already suspected.
This man can only be superhuman.
This explains why Mr Surapon always appears wearing eyeglasses, and wearing long clothing.
He must hide his true identity superman.

Or is MacGyver?


----------



## sagittariansrock (Feb 4, 2014)

jprusa said:


> Arctic Photo said:
> 
> 
> > bainsybike said:
> ...



+1. Mr. Surapon, you are humorous, self-deprecating, always willing to impart knowledge and experience and just a great guy to have around the forums. Cheerio!


----------



## bholliman (Feb 4, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> jprusa said:
> 
> 
> > Arctic Photo said:
> ...



+1 Surapon, you are a treasured member of this forum, I always enjoy reading your posts and have learned a great deal of very useful photography and DIY equipment information. Keep it coming!


----------



## Sella174 (Feb 4, 2014)

Gee, now I feel so undergeared. My "business" kit consists of a single EOS 5D with 70-200mm f/4 L USM lens. :'(


----------



## Eldar (Feb 4, 2014)

Surapon, the One and Only 8)


----------



## surapon (Feb 5, 2014)

To all of my dear Teachers and My Friends.
Ha, Ha, Ha---Thanks for your Great post, great answers.
Sorry, Past 3-4 days, I go out of town for business, and do not have computer to get in CR web site.
Yes, Next 2 days, I will answer all of my dear friends Posts.
Have a great week.
Surapon


----------



## gshocked (Feb 5, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> I've been considering getting a true padded belt system sometime. This is interesting to look over and analyze. Surapon, you should put all this on a scale and tell us how much it all weighs. I don't see a place for a water bottle! You gotta stay hydrated dude!
> 
> A few comments...
> 
> ...



+ 1 

I'm very interested in how much all that gear weighs!

I also agree that Mr Suapon is one of my fav members on this forum.


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

jhpeterson said:


> That's quite some kit, Surapon! My admiration that you carry so much gear around all day without a pack.
> 
> Also, nice to see you still pack your rocket blower! Hope you're not going to have to fly today!



Thanks, My Friend jhpeterson.
Yes, I can not stand the Weight of 48 Pounds Back pack on my Shoulder, BUT this Belly + Shoulders can Load 75% on my belly belt, and let me exercise my big belly too---to make flat belly.
Good night, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> I've been considering getting a true padded belt system sometime. This is interesting to look over and analyze. Surapon, you should put all this on a scale and tell us how much it all weighs. I don't see a place for a water bottle! You gotta stay hydrated dude!
> 
> A few comments...
> 
> ...




Thanksssss, Dear Friend RustyTheGeek.
Ha, Ha, Ha---You love my " Radioshack Fax Machine " Thermo Paper = 25+ years Old and still work in every day, to receive Junk Fax---Yes, I have the New Fax too Just for Send Only.
Yes, As I show on another Post, I have double Shoulder Straps, But when I have the Lenses like this, I must Carry the Camera by the NECK, With CPS Special Neck straps, Because When I run to follow the runners, I must use my both hands carry the camera at my Belly Level ( If Not The Both Camera will swing on both side og my hip-= and I can not run), BUT, If you see the Photo no.CB-10-rev, You can see my DIY, add on Neck Supporter.
Thanks you, Sir to invite me to go to the scout Range on July----Well, July is the month that We will go to the big trip at Yellow stone park and Around that area.---Have Fun, Sir.
Yes, The Belly Belt with the Shoulders Belt = Less than 35 Pounds, 75% weight on my Big Belly and 25% on my both shoulders.
Thanks for your Great Words, Sir, You make my days.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

said:


> Bada$$




Ha, Ha, Ha, my Friend, slclick.
Thanksssss, Ha, Ha, Ha. That is my name----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

bainsybike said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > I think everyone here on CR will agree that *surapon* is one of our favorite members. He has some of the most interesting posts! You never fail to amaze, amuse and impress me *surapon*!! You 'da man!
> ...



Thankss , Dear friend bainsybike.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

Sanaraken said:


> Good job Sir. Looks like your ready for battle.



Thankssss, Dear friend Sanaraken.
Yes, Yes, Yes. Army in one.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

TAF said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > - It's good to see you are carrying most of the weight on your shoulders/hips. Now if you would just dump those camera neck straps, you'll save yourself the eventual neck surgery you're going to need otherwise.
> ...




Dear friend TAF.
If you do not need belly belt and just want to carry 1 or 2 cameras---Please use the Double shoulder straps as the link below---Cheap and Great :
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19414.msg365412;topicseen#new
Ha, Ha, Ha---Thanks for your great comments.
Goods Night.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

lion rock said:


> Mr Surapon,
> You are one special guy. Dedicated to your professions, both as an architect and a photographer, even though you claim not to be a pro, I think you're!
> That load of gear must be over 40 pounds, running all over your venue and taking photos without huffing and puffing is a major feat. Olympic athletes, in particular the cross country winter biathlon, require skiiing and then shooting a rifle, needs a lot of control so that heart beat, breathing and muscle spasm do not interfere with holding the rifle steady and nailing the heart of the target. You have that skill!
> As others mention, and I fully agree, you are very special here.
> ...



Dear my startrek Friend, lion rock
----Yes " Live long and Prosper + fingers sign like Mr. Spock" to you too.
Yes, The Load between 35 and 40 Pounds, But most of the Load on my Big Belly for great exercise too.
Another Yes, Next years when I get the new EOS-M MK II, I will go as the Light weight Photographer---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have a good Night, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

bholliman said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > I use Black Rapid, Op/Tech or BosStrap methods that transfer the weight to my shoulders hanging across my chest to the side over my hip. The camera hugs my hip and stays out of the way. I also will hang an extra camera from a carabiner over my belt on the other side sometimes when I need another body/lens combo.
> ...



Thanks you, Sir, Dear bholliman .
Thanks for your recommends. May be Next year, I might retire from Heavy Equipment, and Use EOS-M MK II instead.
Good Night, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Dear friend Surapon. It's always good to see you sharing their inventions and discoveries with us. Much wisdom is in knowing your limits. You use the intelligence to overcome the limits of the body, and this is an inspiration for me. Long life to our friend Highlander.  "There can be only one." ??? :



Thanks you , Sir, Dear my Teacher, Mr. ajfotofilmagem.
You make my days again----Yes, Super Crazy Old Man Surapon.
Yes, Sir, I have 1 Hour Exercise 6 days a week include 2 mile running on treadmill too---BUT just for FRIDAY NIGHT = my Eat out with my family at the local Thai Restaurant.
Good night, Sir, Dear Teacher.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Surapon,
> You look like one of the 300 spartans




Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear Friend Dylan777.
You photo and your comment = make my day---I love that movie so much too, And I went to see the Monument and the Place that they lost their Life in the great / Heros/ Battle in Greece , two years ago.
Thanks again.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

sanj said:


> You look cool indeed....
> 
> I do wonder, without much knowledge of the assignment you were on, if you really needed so much gear. I am sure it slows you down and for sure prevents you from getting quick low angles where you need to be on your elbows or knees.
> 
> Cheers!



Good Night, Sir, Dear Friend sanj.
This Set for me to go to shoot the Christmas Parade, Or Marathon Running, That I need Lenses from Super Wide Angle to The Mid Tele./ Zoom. No, In the Lowest angle, I just Lower my Knees, But still on my two legs, and Put the Camera on the Ground and Shoot = 10 Times and Hope that 1-2 Photos will be good one.
Have a great Night, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

Sorry My Friend, My Bed time to night, But I will come back to answer all of this posts tomorrow.
Good night.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

Arctic Photo said:


> bainsybike said:
> 
> 
> > RustyTheGeek said:
> ...




Thanks, Dear friend Arctic Photo.
You make my day, to day.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

sunnyVan said:


> I'm impressed. I'm in my 30s and I don't think I could carry all that weight for long (nor would I want to. ) I limit my weight to under 15lbs. I admire your dedication though.



Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear sunnyVan.
The age are not the problem, YES, The Routine exercise are the MUST for all photographers like us---Not Just the Beginner , who carry the Point and Shoot Camera and tell every one that His or Her Camera are the Best of the Best = Leica M ( $6950 US Dollars)----Ha, Ha, Ha----Well, Yes, Cost more than Canon 1Dx body---Well, That is my Brother In-Law, who he has Nikon D4 and a tons of Nikon Lens ( In his Storage), But he use 99% = Leica M.
Have a great friday.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

NancyP said:


> Typical outfit when carrying dSLR in well traveled areas:
> Cotton Carrier vest with camera and main lens.
> Lightweight cotton-nylon hunting vest over that: pockets contain batteries, cards, filters, small lens or teleconverter or extension tube, pencil, maps, microfiber for lenses.
> Non-pants-holding extra belt: lens case of the largest lens I am using. Another smaller lens may be occupying it if I have the largest lens on the camera. Monopod on holster, if using a monopod that day. Water bottle in holster.
> ...



Yes, Yes, Yes, Dear Friend NancyP.
You are the real PRO, who just get the equipment that you need for that job.
Please Take your self a Photos with Your Outfit for Day Photographic Trip, for us to learn.---Less Is More.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

jprusa said:


> Arctic Photo said:
> 
> 
> > bainsybike said:
> ...



Thanks, Dear Friend jprusa.
Have a great weekend
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

AudioGlenn said:


> bainsybike said:
> 
> 
> > RustyTheGeek said:
> ...



Thanks you, Sir, Dear AudioGlenn.


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

Lloyd said:


> Surapon does not fool me. His last name starts with an “S”. He can carry unearthly loads. He likes to hang out with photographers. He says he is from North Carolina, but have you ever seen him in the same room with kryptonite? It can only mean one thing.




Ha, Ha, Ha----Dear Friend , Mr. Lloyd----You make my day----Ha, Ha, Ha-----You are the Master of Photoshop too, Wow, May I copy this Great Picture to put in my FB. ?----Thousand thanks, Sir for your Creative and Artistic Picture.
Wow, Wow, Wow-----You make me Laugh and very proud to see my face with the super HERO from my Childhood era.
Thousand Thanks again, my dear friend.
Have a great weekend, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Lloyd said:
> 
> 
> > Surapon does not fool me. His last name starts with an “S”. He can carry unearthly loads. He likes to hang out with photographers. He says he is from North Carolina, but have you ever seen him in the same room with kryptonite? It can only mean one thing.
> ...




Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear my Teacher Mr. ajfotofilmagem

Ha, Ha, Ha------Ha, Ha, Ha-----You make not only my days, BUT your words make my Months also. 
Have a great Weekend, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> jprusa said:
> 
> 
> > Arctic Photo said:
> ...



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Mr. sagittariansrock.
Thanks for your Great Words, Yes, I have so many Great Friends and Great Teachers in This CR., That We can Learn the New Ideas from them.
Have a great Weekend, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

bholliman said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > jprusa said:
> ...



Thousand Thanks, Dear bholliman.


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

Sella174 said:


> Gee, now I feel so undergeared. My "business" kit consists of a single EOS 5D with 70-200mm f/4 L USM lens. :'(



No, NO, No, Dear Sella174-----You already have the Best of the Best---Just Keep on shooting.
Yes, Have a Great Hunting on this weekend, Hunting for the Masterpiece Photos.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Surapon, the One and Only 8)



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Friend Mr. Eldar.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

gshocked said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > I've been considering getting a true padded belt system sometime. This is interesting to look over and analyze. Surapon, you should put all this on a scale and tell us how much it all weighs. I don't see a place for a water bottle! You gotta stay hydrated dude!
> ...



Dear Friend Mr. gshocked.
Just between 30-35 Pounds----BUT When I have the Trip around the World, my Backpack = 48 Pounds ( Max weight for most carry-on = 50 pounds).
Thanks you , sir, for your great words.
Surapon


----------



## gshocked (Feb 8, 2014)

Dear Mr Surapon,

Firstly I apologies for spelling your name wrong! 
Secondly I'm half your age and would struggle with that load for a whole day! You must have been a very fit man in your youth! Please keep up your posts and I'm sure people would feel the same when I say Thank you for replying back to your admirers!

Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## surapon (Feb 8, 2014)

gshocked said:


> Dear Mr Surapon,
> 
> Firstly I apologies for spelling your name wrong!
> Secondly I'm half your age and would struggle with that load for a whole day! You must have been a very fit man in your youth! Please keep up your posts and I'm sure people would feel the same when I say Thank you for replying back to your admirers!
> ...



Dear Friend Mr. gshocked.
You are welcome, Sir----Just Try to do the Things/ Hobby that we all love----Happy hunting to you = Hunt for the masterpiece of Photos.
Surapon


----------

